# Need advice about training my Siberian Husky. Is there any hope for her?



## jojo61397 (Jun 29, 2011)

I rescued a 18 month old Siberian Husky last year (she's now 2). Since we have adopted her she had quite a few behaviorial issues that we have stopped. Namely, jumping, nipping, and general mayhem and destruction. The only thing we have not been able to stop is escaping, and not coming back. Yesterday, she escaped, and killed a small animal, that happened to be someone's pet. At first the owners of the animal wanted her put down, but had a change of heart, and the dog got a reprieve, but we can't allow her to escape again, otherwise she will be euthanized. We are in the process of moving into a new house, we are going to put an electric fence up at our new home. Are there any ways to teach this older dog new tricks, like coming when called? I know that huskies have an innate prey instinct, and I don't mind that she kills small creatures in our yard, but I want to stop her from running away and killing other peoples' pets. She is not human aggressive at all, and not dog aggressive either.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't think there's any way to train a Husky to not run away. That is one area that you can just not trust certain breeds, and the Husky is one of them. They have a strong instinct to roam. You need a better enclosure that she can't escape. Next time she might get hit by a car or kill someone's animal and the owner WILL make a big deal out of it. Until you get your yard secured I would absolutely not leave her out there unattended. It's an accident waiting to happen. Huskies are also well known for mayhem and destruction. That's why so many of them end up in shelters. You can definitely train her to stop the jumping nipping and destruction. You're going to need to do a lot of training and I would bet she's not getting out enough and not getting enough exercise. Hopefully someone with more training experience will see your post. Also, the stickies at the top of the page have a lot of info.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like she has a strong prey drive. If she does, then a electric fence is *NOT* the way to go. She is going to fun past the pain to get to the squirrel, rabbit, lizard, etc.. 
Then she will be scared to come back home because of the pain. Just keep her in the house and only let her outside with supervision. 

In her book Oh Behave, Jean Donaldson provides some info on the Premack Principle (How to work WITH prey drive - insted of against it).

If the Premack Priniciple isn't needed, then just work on proofing come - starting with close up, low distractions, then slowly increasing distance, then slowly increasing distractions. More details here: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/the-proof-is-in-the-puddin-algebra-and-dog-parks

If you feel you must leave her outside unattended, then consider these options:


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Huskies can jump/climb 8 foot walls. Because of their thick fur/intelligence, I wouldn't rely on electric fences. You should only have him out when supervised, or in a kennel with a cover over it. Check it daily to make sure he isn't trying to dig out.

Giving him a lot of exercise in the form of brisk walks/jogging (45 min ninimum twice a day) and training to challenge him mentally will help with behavior problems.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

spotted nikes said:


> Huskies can jump/climb 8 foot walls. Because of their thick fur/intelligence, I wouldn't rely on electric fences. You should only have him out when supervised, or in a kennel with a cover over it. Check it daily to make sure he isn't trying to dig out.
> 
> Giving him a lot of exercise in the form of brisk walks/jogging (45 min ninimum twice a day) and training to challenge him mentally will help with behavior problems.


I agree with all of the above. I would also add that I think the bottom of the kennel be buried in concrete. And not just a mesh top for the cover. I'm pretty sure a Husky could find their way out of that. I would have a chain link top.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds like a Husky that needs more exercise. Jumping/nipping/destructive behavior are all outlets for a frustrated dog that has too much energy that isn't being worked off. 

An electric fence, like others have mentioned, is a very bad idea. Your dog will simply blast through it, receive a shock and keep running. Not only that, but then, in order to come back into your yard, your dog will get shocked again. 

I don't know what it is about Huskies, but many people who adopt them seem to not understand how much exercise they need. These are dogs that pull sleds hundreds of miles. How often do your walk your pup? Does she get to run at all, or do you always keep her on a leash?

ETA: Sorry, that last statement may come off like I'm accusing you of not exercising your dog, and I don't mean it that way! It just seems like a trend with the breed in general.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> ...seem to not understand how much exercise they need. These are dogs that pull sleds hundreds of miles. ....


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

...That video is awesome!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

That's the biggest exercise wheel I've ever seen!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

with that wheel I would be making REAL electricity at my house!!!!!

BTW the recall thing may be a difficult thing to over come. I suspect the best back yard fence woud be a solid, well built wire fence with the E fence buried about 3 feet inside of that. The two together might keep the dog in.... as it woud be too far for the dog to jump over the three foot span AND over the top of the wire fence and the area between the wire fence and the e fence would be shock territory... 

Just an (expensive) idea (that I have not tested or seen tested).


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

If you have a smaller dog, you could probably order a wheel online: http://www.debnroo.com/Go_Pets_30_d_x_9_w_Ultralite_Wheel_Assembly_With_Floor_Stand__P2869.html?r=gp

Dear OP, I forgot to mention something. When I said "supervision" I meant supervise when outside in a securely fenced yard. If there is no fence at all, then a leash is a must. I think someone else mentioned a leash already.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I like the idea of the e fence in combination with a traditional fence IMO that is the way to do it. But make sure the fence is at least 8ft tall & climb proof.


----------

